# CH Meter/Breaker Combo Question



## Matt M (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello,
Looking at my main panel, and looks like I've got a CH/Eaton MB1212L200BTS. It's a combination box with the meter on top, 12 circuits below and only a main lug. So no disconnect and from what I've read, that's ok because it's primary purpose is as a service box with 6 double pole breakers. So 6 throws and all power is off, which prevents the requirement of a main disconnect. 



My question is, will this panel work like a split panel? If I throw all 6 switches is the bus still live? Need to add a circuit and before I pull my trusty meter out, thought someone here is sure to know. The alternatives seem crazy, to either pull the meter to wire a circuit or work along side of a live bus. Was this just a cost saving old design?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Ibtl


----------



## Matt M (Jul 17, 2018)

Was my first post, apologies if I've violated a forum rule. I'll start with some searches...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

2 points


----------

